# The Leicestershire



## Fish (Jun 30, 2012)

I played the Leicestershire in a singles Match Play comp the other day and was suitably impressed.

The course was in excellent condition, Fairways were excellent with good defined first & second cuts, The Tee boxes were clean and well kept, The Greens were the fastest I have played this year, faster than Saunton Sands and very testing in parts.

I was surprised that there were no par 5's but some very tricky par 4's and long par 3's certainly make up for there omission and still over 6300 off the whites.

Nice clubhouse with panoramic views across the course.

Very nice.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad to hear it's nice, although I wonder what it will be like after the storm we had on Thursday.

I'm playing there later today in a competition, with a place at the regional finals on the line.

Any tips or things to watch out for?


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Glad to hear it's nice, although I wonder what it will be like after the storm we had on Thursday.

I'm playing there later today in a competition, with a place at the regional finals on the line.

Any tips or things to watch out for?
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for today.  

It suits a draw nearly all the way around not a fade.  

Lots of OOB on the right especially the 1st as the range runs up the right hand side so a slight draw to the top and its a good iron to the green.

I think the greens would drain & dry very quickly, they are obviously USA as they were solid and like putting on a billiard table to don't go for the flags, they'll run off even though some are a very good size. 

I played on Thursday just before the rain in the afternoon which wasn't any where near as bad as it was elsewhere so I think you'll be fine. 

There's a few invisible ditches that run across around 3 fairways on the front 9, some are obvious but some are tricky dependent on how long or short your drives are.

There's one around the 5th/6th which is a right hand par 4 where you can see the bridge/ditch and at face value it looks like a lay-up with a 6 or 7 iron for about 150/165 yards but you can go across the right hand tree's and pick up the fairway with a good straight or fade a 3 wood to reach the green in a comfortable 2, even drive it if you feel more confident.

Again I hit some par 3 greens only to see them go right to the back or roll off, you either have to get some back spin, which I can't from distance   or hit the front 1st cut fringe and run on, there really fast honest!

Have a good knock mate and good luck.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fish said:



			Good luck for today.  

*It suits a draw nearly all the way around not a fade*.  

Lots of OOB on the right especially the 1st as the range runs up the right hand side so a slight draw to the top and its a good iron to the green.

I think the greens would drain & dry very quickly, they are obviously USA as they were solid and like putting on a billiard table to don't go for the flags, they'll run off even though some are a very good size. 

I played on Thursday just before the rain in the afternoon which wasn't any where near as bad as it was elsewhere so I think you'll be fine. 

There's a few invisible ditches that run across around 3 fairways on the front 9, some are obvious but some are tricky dependent on how long or short your drives are.

There's one around the 5th/6th which is a right hand par 4 where you can see the bridge/ditch and at face value it looks like a lay-up with a 6 or 7 iron for about 150/165 yards but you can go across the right hand tree's and pick up the fairway with a good straight or fade a 3 wood to reach the green in a comfortable 2, even drive it if you feel more confident.

Again I hit some par 3 greens only to see them go right to the back or roll off, you either have to get some back spin, which I can't from distance   or hit the front 1st cut fringe and run on, there really fast honest!

Have a good knock mate and good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh!

I can draw the ball, I just don't know when it's going to happen 
I might have to play shorter off the tee and go for straight shots.

I have a GPS which will hopefully show me the ditches. Failing that I'll hope my opponent is good with giving out information 

What competition were you playing in?


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Uh oh!

I can draw the ball, I just don't know when it's going to happen 
I might have to play shorter off the tee and go for straight shots.

I have a GPS which will hopefully show me the ditches. Failing that I'll hope my opponent is good with giving out information 

What competition were you playing in?
		
Click to expand...

A good distance fade would be OK just don't be short with a fade or its tree's or OOB.

Straight will be fine, its a thinking course and I really enjoyed it.

I was in the HDID Singles Matchplay.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, disaster.

I would say I was rubbish but it wasn't as good as that.

Lovely course. Greens not as fast as I'd imagined. Shame I forgot how to swing a club. Slicing all over the place.

Lost 29-23   

Oh, and the guy I played is the same one you played


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2012)

Unlucky mate.

Surprised by the slow greens, the weather must have had an impact as they were fast last Thursday morning pre-rain.

Nice lad isn't he.  Talked me around the course and hit some nice balls.

He wanted my short game, my chipping and putting was spot on but I couldn't buy a tee shot that day!

If you sliced like you describe, you must have lost a ball or 2?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2012)

Maybe my slice isn't as bad as I portray it, I only lost 1, on the SI1 that goes downhill then uphill and doglegs to the right.


----------

